# Failed for a 3rd time.



## bmr12 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have absolutely no one to blame but myself.  I didn't study the first time and failed.  I obviously didn't study enough the second time and promptly failed again.  I took the test a third time and took over 3000 questions online and did atleast 3 books full of practice tests.  I never once got under an 80 on a practice test, yet somehow I cannot get a 70 on the NREMT.  I guess my brain doesn't like the format.
Now to my question.  I have done some research and I think I am able to take a 24 hour refresher course before I actually need to go back to school.  School may be the way to go, since I obviously don't "get it," but money is tight right now and I would like a cheaper option to get certified.  Does anyone have any specific answers as to what I need to do?  Or is school my only option?  I am already FF 1 and 2 certified and there is no way I am giving this up because of the test.  Any suggestions would be great.  Thank you very much for any help.

Brian


----------



## reaper (Feb 20, 2008)

You have to take a refreasher course. This will give you 3 more chances. If you fail all 6 times, then you must repeat your schooling.

It is all detailed on the NREMT website!


----------



## rob463mx (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah man another 24hrs of refresher than youll be able to retake it..be confident!


----------



## Diver911 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am not sure how you take tests, and this one can be difficult if you go in "psyched" out already.  take the refresh and go in confident, telling yourself that you know the material.  

The questions will have 3 right answers.. your job is to pick the BEST correct answer.  Look at where they drop you in the scenario and remember ABCs, that is critical.  There will be a lot of FLUFF in the questions..weed that crap out and get to the meat of the question..and go from there!

Keep your head up...you'll get it!


----------

